# Problème synchronisation des photos de l'iPhone vers le mac



## Deleted member 1139197 (28 Mars 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis peu j'ai activé la photothèque iCloud et mon flux de photos sur iPhone + sur mac pour tout avoir sur iCloud mais les photos de mon iPhone n'arrivent pas sur l'application Photos de mon mac.

C'est étonnant parce que quand j'ouvre sur Safari : iCloud > Photos je vois toutes les photos uploadées des deux appareils.

Les photos de mon mac, elles, sont sur mon iPhone.

Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème courant où si le sujet a déjà fait l'objet d'un post sur le forum mais je ne trouve pas de réponses sur internet.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, Nathan


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Tu as activé la photothèque iCloud=>OK... alors le flux de photos devient superflu!!


----------



## Deleted member 1139197 (28 Mars 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse, oui sans doutes mais est-ce que ça synchronisera les photos pour autant ?


----------



## Deleted member 1139197 (31 Mars 2018)

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution à mon problème, mes photos d'iPhone s'affichent sur iCloud.com mais pas sur mac (photothèque activée sur iPhone + sur mac, flux de photos désactivé sur les deux).


----------

